# The New iPad Air 4



## Rory

Apple has scheduled an event for next Tuesday at which it's expected to launch the iPad Air 4. Sounds like it will be 10.8", just slightly smaller than the iPad Pro 11", but with a lower price.

From 9-t-5 Mac:

"Apple is reportedly developing a new iPad Air model that features an edge-to-edge display. This would serve as a middle-ground option https://amzn.to/2FexyJ2 (between the $329 iPad) and the iPad Pro. The new iPad Air could reportedly feature Touch ID authentication built into the power button for the first time.

The new iPad Air could also feature USB-C connectivity instead of Lightning connectivity, again closing the gap between it and the iPad Pro.

Assuming these reports pan out, it would represent a major upgrade for the iPad Air line, which certainly looks a tad dated compared to the iPad Pro. Giving it the more modern slim bezel look would also help to distance it further from the lowest-end iPad."


----------



## Rory

Details on today's announcements. For the update to the standard iPad and the new iPad Air 4 go to 04:45:


----------



## dcoscina

It looks really nice but the 256gb model isn't too far off from the iPad Pro 11" 128gb version. I have to believe the Air does not have as much RAM as the Pro... maybe they upped it to 4gb but the Pros now all have 6gb. I previously used an Air3 with StaffPad earlier this year but it couldn't handle large pieces. The Pro has no issues at all. Plus it's bigger.


----------



## emasters

I have a 2018 Pro which works fine with SP. The new Air has the A14 chip (the 2018 and 2020 Pros have A12's). Clearly the new Air's CPU has made a leap forward in terms of capabilities. That said -- will it benefit SP? When the new Pros get the A14 in the future, I'll be upgrading.


----------



## dcoscina

emasters said:


> I have a 2018 Pro which works fine with SP. The new Air has the A14 chip (the 2018 and 2020 Pros have A12's). Clearly the new Air's CPU has made a leap forward in terms of capabilities. That said -- will it benefit SP? When the new Pros get the A14 in the future, I'll be upgrading.


I remember reading the the multi core performance of the pros is better than the airs


----------



## pizzarco

I would prefer the large screen (iPad Pro 12.9 size) especially for orchestrations*, (although even that is not large enough, when you have to zoom out to see the staves you are working with) but much larger is more impractical unless you have a dedicated space (I need portability). I only have the original 12.9 and I think it occasionally stutters visually or aurally, but not yet annoying as it is minimal. I'll be upgrading at some point, but for me the large size screen is imperative, above CPU/RAM which should be more than adequate for the work, since my current setup is working comfortably.

*Typical set up might be 3 flutes (including altos), clarinets, BCl, 2 French horns, 1 tuba, string section, percussion, piano, essential drums, harp. Admittedly much of the time only some are playing.


----------



## yiph2

Does anyone know how much RAM the air has?
Edit: Just found this: https://www.macrumors.com/2020/10/0...0 ‌iPad Pro‌ models,button, a first for Apple.

Apparently there is 4GB of RAM, anyone can inform us if that is enough for full orchestral scores?


----------



## erikradbo

Some benchmarks are out, Air just slightly behind pro (actually ahead in single core use):
"In other words, the A14 (iPad air 2020) chip is 41% faster than the A12Z chip (iPad pro 2020) in single-core, but nearly 10% slower in multi-core. A future A14X or A14Z chip will definitely perform better than the A12Z Bionic chip."

And metal score, benchmark related to the graphical power:

A14 Bionic (iPad Air 4): 12571
A12Z Bionic (2020 iPad Pro): 11665
A12X Bionic (2018 iPad Pro): 10860
A13 Bionic (iPhone 11): 7308
A12 Bionic (iPad Air 3): 5242


----------



## erikradbo

Posting it in this thread as well: I just tried the new iPad air and the 2020 pro side by side with pencil 2. SIGNIFICANT difference in the feel of writing with the pencil due to refresh rate. Pro the clear winner. Soooo...either an outdated pro, slightly overpriced or the slightly more pencil-sluggish air. Or wait.


----------



## Altauria

erikradbo said:


> Posting it in this thread as well: I just tried the new iPad air and the 2020 pro side by side with pencil 2. SIGNIFICANT difference in the feel of writing with the pencil due to refresh rate. Pro the clear winner. Soooo...either an outdated pro, slightly overpriced or the slightly more pencil-sluggish air. Or wait.



I was JUST about to pull the trigger on the iPad Air, reading about its performance and considering its clear price value to the Pro, until I saw a MacRumors article talking about ProMotion and refresh rates. This confirms my suspicions.


----------



## dcoscina

Whew! I'm glad I bought the 2020 iPad Pro... I suspected you still get what you pay for. I began with the Air3 and noticed a huge difference when I traded up to the Pro 11".


----------



## borisb2

Quite happy with the recent purchase of a 2018 Pro 11” .. sometimes I wish I would have gone for the 12.9”, but only sometimes. Somewhere I was reading that the battery lasts a bit longer on the 11”


----------

